# Looking for a GM for a CYOA



## VaporWave Kaiju (Oct 26, 2020)

As the title says I've got a bit of a selfish request tonight, I've been in the mood for a while to do a Pokemon mystery dungeon cyoa, specifically with options from here 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/nsfwcyoa/comments/doh7n9

If you don't want to use that cyoa and you have your own idea for a mystery dungeon game that's fine by me!  Hell while I'd prefer to do something with pokemon it's not needed either, anyold cyoa thing will do.

Just pm and we can move on over to discord to discuss more.


----------

